# I hope you like it



## Traid

First of all thanks you for your support 

Do you know how could i say: "I hope you like it" in Romanian?

Bye!


EDIT: *sper ca va place*


----------



## JoAnne van Heff

"Sper că îţi place" or "Sper să îţi placă" - Espero que te guste.
"Sper că vă place" or "Sper să vă placă" - Espero que os guste / Espero que le guste (a Usted) - Espero que les guste (a Ustedes).


----------



## Traid

wow, thanks you JoAnne van Heff, you roolz!


----------



## Csaba

You can use the contracted form for the first two forms

"Sper că-ți place"/ "să-ți placă"

Just saying because it is more common.


----------



## farscape

Deşi în limba română există posibilitatea de a înlocui unele verbe la  infinitv cu aceleaşi verbe la conjunctiv (Narcisa Forăscu  http://ebooks.unibuc.ro/filologie/NForascu-DGLR/conjunctiv.htm), nu cred  că se aplică aici.

Sper că-ţi place - Sper să-ţi placă
Sper că-ţi vine (bine) - Sper să-ţi vină (bine)
Sper că ţi-e bine (acolo unde eşti) - Sper să-ţi fie bine (acolo unde te  duci)

Acestea fiind zise, 

_I hope you like it_ -> *Sper că-ţi place* (sg.) or *Sper  că vă place* (pl. or/and polite)

Best,


----------



## Csaba

"Sper să-ți placă" implică o situație în care cel cu care vorbesc nu poate să își formeze o opinie imediat. De exemplu dacă aș cumpăra o lanternă cuiva dar i-aș da-o ziua  sau dacă am vorbi la telefon despre un cadou pe care încă nu l-a primit. Însă probabil majoritatea acestor situații ar fi exprimate în engleză prin timpul viitor (I hope you'll like it).

("Sper să-ți placă" implies a situation when whom I'm talking to can't form an opinion immediately. For instance, if I bought a flashlight to someone but I'd present it to him or her when it is daylight  or if we were talking on the phone about a present that has not yet been given. However, most of these situations would be expressed in English in future tense (I hope you'll like it). )


----------

